#  Der kleine Patient >   Wachstumsschmerzen >

## Troll

Hallo,
meine Tochter ist 14 Jahre und ist leidenschaftliche Sportlerin. Seit etwa Juni 2011 hat sie Probleme mit ihren Beinen/Knie. 
Anfangs waren es Probleme mit der Kniescheibe. (Schmerzen unter der Kniescheibe  
und rechts und links vom Knie) Nun schmerzt seit 2 Monaten sehr stark die Wachstumsfuge unterhalb vom Knie. 
Wir waren beim Arzt und haben Physiotherapie (D1) bekommen. Sie bekommt vor  
ihren Handballspielen immer ein mediTape. Es half alles nur kurzfristig. Selbst eine Trainingspause zu Beginn der Schmerzen und Physiotherapie war nicht "gewinnbringend". 
Was kann ich noch tun, damit die Schmerzen besser werden? Zu ganz schlimmen Schmerzzeiten habe ich ihr Paracetamol zum Schlafen gegeben, damit sie wenigsten schmerzfrei in der Nacht war und sie schlafen konnte. 
Mittlerweile ist sie ziemlich genervt, wenn ich sie nicht zum Training gehen lasse 
Ihre Trainerin kann mit ihren wechselnden Schmerzen nicht wirklich etwas anfangen. Sie denkt immer, dass meine Tochter simuliert, nur um unbequemen 
Übungen im Training aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Was ich persönlich unmöglich finde. 
Ich finde aber im Netz auch nicht so richtig etwas über Wachstumsschmerzen. Ich hätte es der Trainerin sonst schon längst unter die Nase gerieben.  
Kann mir und meinem Kind vielleicht Jemand mit Tips helfen? Sie fragt mich ständig:" Wie lange dauern die Schmerzen noch?"  
Es tut mir nicht gut, wenn ich ihr nicht irgendwie helfen kann. Ich bin einfach Ratlos 
Troll dankt euch schon mal im Voraus

----------


## josie

Hallo Troll!
Ist sie seit Juni auch gewachsen?
Ist das Gelenk auch geschwollen, evt rot und erwärmt? 
Was sagt den Orthopäde dazu, wurde schonmal ein MRT vom Knie gemacht?
Wenn die Schmerzen so ausgeprägt sind und auch nicht besser werden, dann solltet ihr nochmals zum Orthopäden gehen, damit weitere Untersuchungen gemacht werden. 
Es können ja auch andere Erkrankungen dahinter stecken, Wachstumsschmerz kann sein, aber es kann eben auch etwas anderes sein.
Da sollte man beim beh. Arzt auf weitere Diagnostik drängen.
LG Josie

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo,ich bin selber 1,87m groß und hatte Wachstumschmerzen aber in der Leiste.Vom Knie ist es mir nicht bekannt.Da ja deine Tochter Handball spielt ,denke ich da steckt was anderes dahinter.Gehe auf jeden Fall zum Arzt.

----------


## Schlumpfine

wachstumsschmerzen... wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir die galle hoch... ich kenne niemanden, der damit zu tun hatte und später nicht mit rheuma zu tun hatte oder hat... oder fibro, oder arthrose oder ähnl. 
schleif dein kind mal zum arzt und lass das blut untersuchen auf crp, rheumafaktor und so sachen... wenn das alles nichts bringt, mal einen termin beim internistischen rheumatologen zu machen... 
der trainerin würd ich mal in den allerwertestens pötten... frechheit... das kind macht freiwillig handball, oder nicht? wenn sie keinen bock mehr hätte, dann würde sie aufhören, oder? 
man sollte den kindern auch mal glauben und nicht immer alles auf pubertät und keine lust schieben... 
ich spreche aus erfahrung, was musste ich mir anhören, bis ich meine diagnose hatte... und es gibt viele krankheiten, die "wachstumsschmerzen" machen...

----------


## StarBuG

Natürlich gibt es Wachstumsschmerzen, allerdings ist das eine Ausschlussdiagnose.
Sprich, es müssen erst alle anderen möglichen Ursachen abgeklärt werden.
Die Behauptung, dass es sich dabei immer um Rheuma oder Firbomyalgie als Ursache handelt, ist schlichtweg falsch.

----------


## Schlumpfine

@starbug: 
wo siehst du eine derartige aussage von mir? klar gibts wachstumsschmerzen, aber erst dann, wenns nix anderes ist, genau wie du schreibst... 
geh aber mal mit den kiddys zum arzt deswegen... da wird nix untersucht, sondern gleich wachstumsschmerzen "diagnostiziert"... und genau deswegen könnt ich kotzen... und sage jedem, der danach fragt, das er weiter untersuchen lassen soll... wie gesagt, alle die ich kennee....  
aber ich bin mir sicher, das wenigstens du als kinderarzt das anders machst...  :Zwinker:

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo,
Ich würde auch mit meiner Tochter nochmal beim Arzt abklären lassen, ob da nicht noch was anderes im Busch ist!
Seit Juli permanent Schmerzen im Knie ist nicht normal! 
Jedoch nicht jede rheumatische Erkrankung ist im Blut feststellbar!

----------


## Stanly84

Puuh das hört sich echt übel an. Und neben den Schmerzen kommen ja auch immer weitere Kosten in Form von neuen Klamotten wie *Link entfernt* und Schuhen auch Dich zu. Was kann man da nur machen? Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall deiner kleinen großen Tochter das Allerbeste.

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo,
Ich hoffe, die Schmerzen Deiner Tochter haben Mittlerweile zu einem Ergebnis geführt! Berichte doch mal wie ihr weitergekommen seit!
Gruß

----------

